# PHANTOMW351 WORKBENCH



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

GOING TO KEEP ALL MY BUILDS HERE
















BODY IS GOING TO THE PURPLE POWER IN A FEW 10.5 BLOW THRU SMALL BLOCK FORD :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

66 CHEVELLE WAGON


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Both are lookin' sweet Val!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Those are looking good can`t wait to see them done.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THIS IS THE MUSTANG BODY I GOING TO USED


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Both very very nice looking! I love a prostreet car thats done right


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

VAL I THINK THE WAGON NEED TO BE EVENED OUT ! IT JUST DONT HAVE THAT *OH SHIT * LOOK TO IT FOR ME !


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2009, 05:01 PM~13181788
> *VAL   I THINK THE  WAGON   NEED  TO  BE  EVENED   OUT  !     IT   JUST   DONT  HAVE THAT    OH  SHIT     LOOK  TO  IT  FOR ME !
> *


 WHAT THE HELL IS [EVENED] U LOCO :biggrin: ,AND WILL A NICE BIG BLOCK 429BOSS TWIN OVER HEAD CAMS FORD ENGINE AND A BUNCH OFF N.O.S AND PARTS FROM PHATRAS MAKE U SAID OH SHIT :dunno:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


he is talkin about the stance LOCO!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

SOME MORE WORK ON THE THUNDERBOLT AND THE CHEVELLE


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sshhhhhhiiiiaaaaaaaatttttttttttt!!!! nice work bro!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOVE THE 572 DETAILS !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good Val!! Lovin' those 572 valve covers!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice !!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, you build some badass rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 7 2009, 01:46 AM~13207380
> *Damn, you build some badass rides! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

I JUST FINISH THE FUEL PUMP AND FUEL COOL CAM








LONNIE SEND ME THIS CAMARO BODY AND AFTER O GOOD DIP 
























THE CAMARO NEED A LITTLE MORE WAX THE FRONT AND REAR DECAL AND IF ANY ONE HAS A FUNNY CAR CHASSIS PLEASE LET ME KNOW


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice brutha, very nice!! love the scratch work


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Val!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn bro the engine work is sick as hell... :0 :0 :0 ..


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

LITTLE MORE WORK IN THE THUNDERBOLT


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OHHH YAAAAAAAAA!!! nice detail bro!! very nice!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 13 2009, 02:22 PM~13270962
> *OHHH YAAAAAAAAA!!! nice detail bro!! very nice!!!
> *





X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 13 2009, 11:40 AM~13271114
> *X-2  :thumbsup:
> *


X-3 looks like its shaping up to be another killer ride


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Builds lookin' good Val!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS NOW TO SPEND THE WEEKEND WORKING ON THIS :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Mar 13 2009, 10:56 PM~13275722
> *THANKS GUYS NOW TO SPEND THE WEEKEND WORKING ON THIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I got one like that sitting in my driveway waiting for paint. It's one of my real good friends. But its got twin turbos.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IM DIGGIN THAT STANG! BAD ASS VAL!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 13 2009, 11:37 PM~13277329
> *IM DIGGIN THAT STANG! BAD ASS VAL!
> *


 THANKS BRO. I'M GOING TO PUT A 331 SINGLE 76MM TURBO AND RUM REAL/ST CLASS THAT U HAVE TO USED 275 DRAG RADIAL TIRE THE CAR WILL GO 5.20S IN THE 1/8 AND 8.50S IN 1/4 AND DRIVE ALL OVER GAINESVILLE :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 13 2009, 10:06 PM~13276450
> *I got one like that sitting in my driveway waiting for paint. It's one of my real good friends. But its got twin turbos.
> *


 LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep! But his is set up a little different. This is the only pic I have of it, and it has a tarp on it cause some kids broke the passenger windows a stole a bunch of shit. He got most of it back but thats why it was brought to my house, and now I'm gonna paint it, so I'll have some good pics soon.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Mar 13 2009, 12:14 PM~13270897
> *LITTLE MORE WORK IN THE THUNDERBOLT
> 
> 
> ...


damm thats some nice detail :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NOT MUCH JUST A LITTLE WORKING HARD IN THE REAL CARS
































THOES ARE REAL PINS HEAD IN THE SUSPENCION THAT I USED FOR RIVETS


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THE THUNDERBOLT IS IN THE GARAGE, GOING TO STAR MY ANSWER TO {TWO LANE BLACK TOP}


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I GOT ONE OF THOSE TOO.








ITS ACTUALLY MY GRANDFATHERS, BUT I HAD A RED AND WHITE ONE , THAT I JUST SOLD.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

SOME WORK IN THE 57


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY VAL !

IN TWO LANE BLACK TOP I REMEMBER A BLACK AND PRIMERED 55 2DR POST , A WHITE STUDIE PICK UP , AND AN OLDS WAGON ! 

AND PART OF THE MOVIE WHERE THEY WERE A GUY ASKED ABOUT DUDES CAR AND HE SAID ITS GOT A BLACK N DECKER FOOD PROCESSOR ! DUDE SAID WHAT EVER THE FUCK THAT IS I GOT $500 FOR A RACE !

I DONT REMEMBER A 57 FORD !


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 31 2009, 11:55 AM~13444144
> *HEY  VAL  !
> 
> IN  TWO  LANE  BLACK  TOP    I  REMEMBER  A  BLACK  AND  PRIMERED  55  2DR  POST ,  A  WHITE  STUDIE PICK UP  , AND AN  OLDS  WAGON !
> ...


 NO NO 57 FORD IN THE MOVIE THAT'S Y I SAID MY ANSWER TO THE 55 CHEVY IS MY 57 FORD.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Mar 31 2009, 01:59 PM~13444187
> *NO NO 57 FORD IN THE MOVIE THAT'S Y I SAID MY ANSWER TO THE 55 CHEVY IS MY 57 FORD.
> *


O================ I DIDN'T SEE BROTHER ~ :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

MORE WORK IN THE 57


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good brutha!! put a little paxton on there did ya!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THIS WILL BE THE SUSP. IN THE 57


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 4 2009, 01:05 PM~13483297
> *lookin good brutha!! put a little paxton on there did ya!!
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Builds looking good Val!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

lookin real good Dawg!!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS. REAR IS FINISH AND ENG FUEL INJ. AND BLOWER ARE FINISH


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks great! Keep it coming!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Apr 10 2009, 05:31 PM~13541046
> *Looks great! Keep it coming!
> *


X2


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS NOT MUCH I WILL FINISH PRIMER LATER

































ONE OR TWO MORE DAYS AND FINISH


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin real good bro! i love it!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

57 LOOKS ROUGH ! I WOULD HATE TO PICK A FIGHT ON THE BLACK TOP WITH THAT BIG BOY ! KEEP IT UP ! 


ARE YOU GOING TO DO A BLACK BODY WITH A GRAY FRONT CLIP LIKE THE 55 FROM THE MOVIE !


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2009, 01:22 PM~13607388
> *57  LOOKS  ROUGH  !  I  WOULD  HATE  TO  PICK  A  FIGHT  ON THE  BLACK  TOP  WITH THAT  BIG  BOY !  KEEP  IT  UP !
> ARE  YOU  GOING  TO  DO  A  BLACK  BODY  WITH A  GRAY  FRONT  CLIP  LIKE THE  55  FROM THE  MOVIE  !
> 
> ...


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NEW BOX STOCK PROJECT


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

SWEET!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks good bro!!! but, its not box stock with those rims!!!!!!!! :nono: those are from the 57 pro sportsman, the ones from the 55 are the directional rims!! :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

busteed : ) 57 looks good


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 21 2009, 05:32 AM~13640140
> *looks good bro!!! but, its not box stock with those rims!!!!!!!! :nono: those are from the 57 pro sportsman, the ones from the 55 are the directional rims!! :0
> *


 THANKS GUYS, YES I KNOW BUTT I LIKE THIS ONES


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

WELL TIME TO STAR PUTTING THE 57 TOGHETER


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ooooohhhhhh, the wrinkel walls are bad-ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

GOING TOGETHER


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin great bro!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKING BAD ASS BRO!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' great Val!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS. 

I JUST MADE THIS GRILL FOR THE 57 FORD I WAS NOT HAPPY WHIT THE ONES IN THE KIT WHAT U GUYS THINK THANKS


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

GRILL FINISH AND IN PLACE


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good, nice work.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS I BEEN WOKING IN THE REAL CAR THE PAST 2 WEEKS BUT IS TIME TO FINISH THIS HERE IS A FEW MORE DETAILS


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@May 21 2009, 10:46 AM~13956356
> *THANKS GUYS I BEEN WOKING IN THE REAL CAR THE PAST 2 WEEKS BUT IS TIME TO FINISH THIS HERE IS A FEW MORE DETAILS
> 
> 
> ...


Shifter nob is cool as hell! :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks really good bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Val!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

SHE IS FINISH I WILL TAKE MORE PHOTOS LATER


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LOOKIN GREAT BRO!!1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 3 2009, 02:13 PM~14083397
> *LOOKIN GREAT BRO!!1  :thumbsup:
> *


*X2!!*


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS I'LL TAKE MORE PHOTOS LATER HAVING PROB. WHIT THE CAMERA
VAL Q


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That looks great Val!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

AND THE VIEW FOR U CHEVY GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work Val!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS COOL VAL!! IS THAT ONE OF THOSE FORD STICKERS I SENT U?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 25 2009, 02:31 PM~14296721
> *LOOKS COOL VAL!! IS THAT ONE OF THOSE FORD STICKERS I SENT U?
> *


 YEAP THANKS, GUYS


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

I BEEN WORKING ON AND OF ON THIS BOX STOCK FOR MORE THAN A YEARS,MESSED UP THE FIRST SET OF DECALS AND FOUND ANOTHER SET SO HERE SHE IS A TRIBUTE TO AL HOFFMAN. RIP 1947--2008


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats looks really good Val!! Nice Job!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 29 2009, 11:32 AM~14329205
> *Thats looks really good Val!!  Nice Job!!
> *


 THANKS BRO.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS BADASS!!!! I LIKE THE REALISM, LIKE EVEN THE WEAR ON THE TIRES! GREAT JOB VAL!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

BRACKET RACER/ SAT. NIGHT CRUISER


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YOU DO SOME REAL CLEAN WORK VAL!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Chevelle is looking real nice bro!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS,HERE IS LITTLE MORE WORK IN THE CHEVELLE


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 20 2009, 11:12 PM~14534145
> *YOU DO SOME REAL CLEAN WORK VAL!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 THANKS BRO. U GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
VAL Q


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jul 21 2009, 05:45 PM~14541930
> *THANKS BRO. U GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> VAL Q
> *


what show?

where?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 21 2009, 06:32 PM~14542935
> *what show?
> 
> where?
> *


Location
Melbourne Square Mall, Ford Community Room
1700 W. New Haven Ave
Melbourne, FL 32904
United States
Times
Saturday, 9am-5pm; Sunday, 9am-3pm


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

MORE ON THE CHEVELLE
WORKING ON THE AMP








HERE IS THE RAD, THE FUEL PUMP AND FILTER, AND A LITTLE WIRING TO THE ENG, ELEC.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good val !!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 27 2009, 06:01 PM~14596775
> *looking good val !!!!!!
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

SOME MORE INT


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Val!! What did you use for the padding?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 2 2009, 05:16 PM~14653954
> *Looks good Val!!  What did you use for the padding?
> *


 PRO/TECH,IF U WANT SOME JUST LET ME KNOW BRO.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

MINI UNO MAS JUST FOR U :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

FINISH THIS MORNING

































































USA LOVED OR GET THE F$CK OUT


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jul 21 2009, 07:45 PM~14541930
> *THANKS BRO. U GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> VAL Q
> *



I just seen this!! :uh: I need to pay more attention! Nope didnt make it, but I had a ton of work to do so even if I would have seen this in tim i wouldnt have been able to make it. Hopefully I'll be able hit one of these shows soon. :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

HAVE A ? DO I THERMAL WRAP OR NOT

















THANKS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

do what?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Go for it Val. It'd be something different that you don't see all the time.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 7 2009, 02:04 PM~14705046
> *do what?
> *


CLASS ONE O ONE, IN DRAG RACING U WRAP YOUR HEADERS TO TAKE HEAT OUT OF THE ENG.BAY, WELL NASA HAS A NEW PRODUCT THEY CALL THERMAL WRAP U JUST PUT THIS AROUND THE EXHAUST MANIFOLD OR ANY PLACE U DON'T WANT HEAT AND BINGO.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 7 2009, 02:51 PM~14705415
> *Go for it Val. It'd be something different that you don't see all the time.
> *


 THANKS BRO.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

WRAP IT BRO!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Builds are look good Val. :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

BEEN WORKING ON THE ENGINE FOR THE 67
























NOT SURE ABOUT THE INTAKE AND THE CARB.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Aug 7 2009, 04:56 PM~14704961
> *HAVE A ? DO I THERMAL WRAP OR NOT
> 
> 
> ...


Val-Did you ever thermal wrap those headers? I'm just curious to see what they look like.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 18 2009, 11:57 AM~14805242
> *Val-Did you ever thermal wrap those headers?  I'm just curious to see what they look like.
> *


 I WILL TAKE PHOTOS LATER, I USED BARE METAL AND A BLACK MARKER


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Aug 18 2009, 01:32 PM~14804961
> *BEEN WORKING ON THE ENGINE FOR THE 67
> 
> 
> ...



the carb set up is clean val !

its the valve covers that suck !take them off and send them to me ! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 06:12 PM~14808075
> *the  carb  set  up  is  clean  val !
> 
> its  the  valve  covers  that  suck  !take them off and send them to me ! :biggrin:
> *


No, No, No, You don't want those valve covers either D. He should just send those to me along with the carbs. :biggrin: 







j/k Val, engine is looking great!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

SOME WORK ON THE CHEVELLE


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice detail Val!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

GETTING BACK TO BUILT AFTHER 22+ DAYS HAVING THE FLUE
SOME MORE INT
















REAR SUSP. FINISH, FUEL PUMP AND BRAKE FINISH


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn great work!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 5 2009, 01:30 AM~15567278
> *Damn great work!!
> *


X2!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

sick ass detail bro..nice work :0 :0 :0


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS, ENG. IS FINISH, I WILL RUN THE WIRES AND N.O.S LINES WENT I PUT HER IN THE CHASS.








































THANKS GUYS


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro ..looks damn good.. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats a nice motor.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

BOX ART


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro that thing is freakin kool...i like that shit bro.... :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANK BRO.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

WORKING ON THIS 65 MUSTANG DIRT MODIFIED ONE
























































JUST ORDER ALL THE DETAIL PARTS FOR THE CHASS. AND ENG. NOW TO MAKE THE MOUNT FOR THE ROOF.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

WELL THE FUEL CELL IS FINISH, IN LINE FUEL PUMP IS ON AND SOME MSD FINISH


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

WORKING ON DECALS


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looks great man!!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

just went through all your builds, an they all look really sick man! loving the details an that! keep up the work!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

JUST FINISH THIS PARTS, THE FUEL FILTER, THE TROTLE CABLE, DIST. AND WINDOW N.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

JUST FINISH THIS PRO/MOD CHASSIS


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

AWESOME WORK BRO!!! :wow:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

A LITTLE MORE WORK


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

nice builds...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS BAD ASS VAL!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS, NOT MUCH WORK, HOPE TO FINISH BY THE WEEKEND


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good where did u get the mesh stuff


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce job bro, looks good


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Bro!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NEW PROJ.









































































NOW TAKE ALL OUT, PUT MUD SAND AND PAINT.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good val !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Sep 8 2010, 12:57 PM~18515330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great start on your project, that cage is lookin' good.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that Mustang is gonna be hot!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Val!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Builds are looking good Val.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. just finish the intake and cage is finish to


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work man!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS, JUST FINISH THE TROTLE CABLE, AND TURBO PIPES NOW A LITTLE SANDING AND PAINT.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah, nice Val!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

SOME CHASSI WORK


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Not much but the susp. is all finish, now to work on the fuel system


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I dig that suspension!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 22 2010, 10:13 PM~18637197
> *I dig that suspension!!
> *


X2 Nice work Val!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, that susp. work so good that the car still race in Puerto Rico and still winnig, and is 15 years old. Here is the fuel pumps, fuel rails and lap top for tunning.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

com to my shop and we will get that right 4u j/k looks good!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks pretty killer Val!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Few more, need to run two wires to the coil.Paint is Krylon flat black and tamiya clear, will polish in a few days.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Looks great my friend!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

FINISH


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

HAHA DATS BADASS A CAR COVER


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 9 2010, 02:22 PM~18773142
> *HAHA DATS BADASS A CAR COVER
> *


 THANKS


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Dude that stang is friggin sweet! Love all the details and especially lovethe engine work! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This came out very nice Val!! :cheesy:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks This car is a copy of my best friends race car and is very special and I finish this today 10/7 not knowing that today was the day that my best friends boy was born, the reson this car is so special is because is going on top of the cake to his son's memorial he pass 3 years ago on Oct/ 17.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

great work man. that's really cool


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THANKS GUYS HERE IS THE CAR ON THE CAKE


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very cool Val!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 19 2010, 05:37 PM~18852881
> *Very cool Val!!
> *


X2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuckin badass builds man


----------

